# Axiom Port?



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

You guys have Axiom for the Droid Razr Maxx right? (4.0.4)

I'm on the fence about buying this phone and selling my Nexus.


----------



## cvo515 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes, droidhive.com.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

cvo515 said:


> Yes, droidhive.com.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


I mean, is everything currently working or are there some hiccups?


----------



## NmNm4all (Dec 21, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> I mean, is everything currently working or are there some hiccups?


no camcorder, no H/W acceleration! everything else works fine!


----------

